# Kreepy Manor 2010



## SuperCreep31 (Nov 22, 2009)

Hey everyone, check out Kreepy Manor 2010 




I want to thank Dave Lowe and Stolloween for prop ideas. You guys are the best!

~SuperCreep


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Looks good, nice job!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Gee, I kinda hate to mention this, but I think your jack-o-lantern ate one of the ToTs

I like the shot of the guy hanging from the street lamp.


----------



## remylass (Sep 18, 2008)

Agreed. Liked the guy hanging off of the street lamp.


----------

